# "The professional chef" VS "On cooking: a textbook of culinary fundamentals"



## lenka (Mar 18, 2012)

Hello everybody,

I am a keen homecook and I started to work as a chef with no previous professional experience or culinary diploma. I love my work and its very worthy regarding practical experience but in the fast pace of the restaurant I am not able to learn all the theory behind. Unfortunately I cannot attend a culinary college, at least not now. But I want to improve myself and learn all the essentials about the food, the ingredients, utensils, everything behind the cooking process, the kitchen and food safety, all the techniques… simply everything one can learn in the culinary school. Thus I would like to know your opinion on which of the above cited books is better choice.

*The professional chef *is from The Culinary Institute of America, last ed. 2011

*On cooking : a textbook of culinary fundamentals* is from the team Sarah R. Labensky, Priscilla R. Martel and Alan M. Hause, last ed. 2010

Both of them cited as a fundamentals, basics for everyone who wants to become a professional chef and also used in the schools and courses.


----------



## lenka (Mar 18, 2012)

Sorry for spamming, found already the same discussion here after posting this... :-X


----------



## okie1gal69 (Feb 20, 2012)

I too am a home cook looking for info on techniques and for independent study as I cannot attend culinary school at this time. My husband bought the professional chef for me and it has been a great resource. I have never used the on cooking guide but have looked over it and like the professional chef more.


----------

